# Easter rally



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi can all attending our easter rally please try and bring correct payment for site in cash please.lin


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem Lin, 

Can I just confirm though is there any additional charge for the dogs or if I tow another vehicle?

Still planning to leave Exeter around midday so keep the sun shining until we arrive! :wink: 

Keith and Ros


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

lins said:


> Hi can all attending our easter rally please try and bring correct payment for site in cash please.lin


T'is for the Cornish Black Economy me handsome!

Good luck with your rally, you've certainly got the weather for it. don't forget that if anyone wants a trip into Truro you can use the Park and Ride at Langarth - 10 minutes from you.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got back from our easter rally,my thanks to all of you that came and made it a most enjoyable,and successful weekend.The sun shone the company was great,we all had a really good time.Look at the pics that clive has put on of our outdoor party.Who would have thought that we would be sitting in deepest cornwall listening to kenny entertaining us all.My special thanks to ken and clive for the hard work they did for us.lin


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes I would like to thank Lin and Pete for a fantastic weekend. We had a great time, thanks also to Kenny and Clive for the superb entertainment!! 

Hopefully we can come to another one....by then my bum should be better! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Ditto to that Dawn,i know the feeling.Dont think i will be on my exersise bike for a day or two. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes thanks to all, we have had a great weekend......sorry it had to come to an end!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Another great rally by the SW Rally team .... with the bonus of Kenny's show and Clive's technical support  
The weather was also good but some where feeling the spring evening chill more than others :!:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just about to leave site thanks lins and pete for all your work making it worth the trip down to the pastie land....


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We have made it home safe and well after a fabulous weekend! :wink: 

Thanks again to Lins and Pete for organizing the rally.  

To Kenny and Clive for the entertainment.  

Thanks to all for the great company!  

Keith and Ros


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks Lin & Pete for your efforts for this Easter rally, including travelling to Hayle to collect the pasties, they did smell great in the car travelling back.... :wink:   
And also a big thanks to Kenny and Clive for the great entertainment and light show on Saturday evening :wink:   
Hope everyone enjoyed themselves and see you all at the next one.

Cheers C&S


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*easter rally*

thanks Lin & Pete for a great weekend , to Cath and Steve and a special thanks to Clive for sat night


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CatherineandSteve said:


> ..Thanks Lin & Pete for your efforts for this Easter rally, including travelling to Hayle to collect the pasties, they did smell great in the car travelling back....


Ah yes Pete - the pasties :roll: 
Have decided not to put the van over the weighbridge for a while until the effect dissipates :lol:


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,
We would like to add our thanks to Lin and Pete for organizing a great rally,also Kenny for another great evenings entertainment with the aid of Clive with the lighting effects.
Thanks to all who attended who made the rally a sucsess.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Wheal Rose*

Belated thanks for such a fantastic weekend!
Special thanks to Lin and Pete for looking after our every need ( ! ) Also to Kenny for the entertainment. 
What a great bunch of people, roll on the next one!
Chas, Jayne and our little treasures!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks lin and pete for a terrific week   look forward to the next one.

curlyboy


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CurlyBoy said:


> Thanks lin and pete for a terrific week   look forward to the next one....curlyboy


Lets have one tomorrow - Jane's made a cake :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

TDG said:


> CurlyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks lin and pete for a terrific week   look forward to the next one....curlyboy
> ...


looks delicious, now how far is Bideford :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes please can we come :lol: Really we should have had a wedding meet.We could have all dressed up real posh. :wink: 
WE are going to dartmoor for weekend.BIg problem though,either got to leave real early,or wait till the wedding over,cant miss it :? :? Not after i got leave off work. :lol: :lol: lin.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Yes guys, I think we missed a trick not having a Wedding Rally :roll: 
Never mind, tomorrow I will tell you how good the cake was :wink:


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all. Sorry this is a bit late but just got my computer back from being repaired.
I agree with everything that has been said about this rally. Superb from start to finish.
Great company, great entertainment ,great venue and great weather.
Thank you Lin and Pete and thank you Kenny and Clive for Saturday night. Thank you all who wre there for a brilliant weekend

Ed and Sandie.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

TDG said:


> Yes guys, I think we missed a trick not having a Wedding Rally :roll:
> Never mind, tomorrow I will tell you how good the cake was :wink:


Yep we could have toasted the health of the Bride and Groom with a nice drop of that malt......... :wink:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CatherineandSteve said:


> ....Yep we could have toasted the health of the Bride and Groom with a nice drop of that malt......... :wink:


Steve, I have to say you are very persistent but sorry you will have to try harder :lol: - very much harder before you get even a smell of it :lol: :lol: 
Anyway I have a problem of my own to deal with now. I promised Jane a bottle of very expensive champagne if she lost 10% of her body weight and unfortunately that has now happened. However, it was only made possible because of collusion by the NHS removing all those bits from inside her so Plan "A" is to wait until she has eaten all that cake then demand a recount 8)


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

jasonb said:


> Hi all. Sorry this is a bit late but just got my computer back from being repaired....


What happened to it Ed :?: Something like this :?: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

TDG said:


> jasonb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. Sorry this is a bit late but just got my computer back from being repaired....
> ...


How cute is that but wouldnt he get a electric shock


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I bet he was using the search engine Dogpile! :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> .... but wouldnt he get a electric shock


Maybe a little Mavis, but nothing compared with what the owner gets when they see the repair bill :lol:


----------

